# How to Apply Gold Leaf to a Classic Chair



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Hello everyone

In the previous topic I introduced to everyone the project: the chair is engraved with a simple pattern

I have updated some pictures of this chair's production. Currently the chair is about to be completed, is in the stage of gilding. I recorded the process of gilding the chair, Everyone please watch the video.





I will continue to update the pictures as the chair is finished


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

wow - another awesome project !!
is it just the one chair or do you have a set of matching chairs ?

carving is a learned skill and art - gilding is a learned skill and art.
the two coming together in one project is simply beautiful !!
thank you again for taking the time to visit with us so regularly.
I know you have a very busy place there.
but the hands-on craftsmanship is just so inspiring.
thank you,
John

.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, another wonderful job, Yamato! Thank you for the video.

David


----------

